# Jay Cutler



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Arnold who? (Oct 9, 2005)

That's the magic of steroids right there you pussies.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2005)

Arnold who? said:
			
		

> That's the magic of steroids right there you pussies.


Steroids aint shit...................
That boy is on all kinds of real shit to make him huge


----------



## Stu (Oct 9, 2005)

Arnold who? said:
			
		

> That's the magic of steroids right there you pussies.


 Really? do you reckon jay does steroids


----------



## Arnold who? (Oct 9, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> Really? do you reckon jay does steroids



Doesn't matter. He can't touch this. Nor can ForemanRules!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 9, 2005)

RONNIE COLEMAN: Just about everybody has an extended gut because there???s no way you could be competitive on a pro stage if you don???t put away a whole load of food. All the training in the world ain???t gonna make you 290 pounds if you don???t eat all the nutrients ??? and that???s a lot of food ??? to back it up.


 Nah, Jay just has to eat a lot of food.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 9, 2005)

Arnold who? said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter. He can't touch this. Nor can ForemanRules!


 Your posts are aleady getting old.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2005)

Arnold who? said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter. He can't touch this. Nor can ForemanRules!


I'll pay to touch it


----------



## Arnold who? (Oct 9, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Your posts are aleady getting old.



Your momma still loves my post.


----------



## musclepump (Oct 9, 2005)

Jay should be Mr. O


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 10, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Jay should be Mr. O


Jay should carry Ron's bags, because he's gonna win anyway, so he might as well help him.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2005)

I like Jay.. however I think his arms should be a bit bigger.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2005)

I think he looks good, better than Ronnie IMO. Cutler should've beaten Ronnie in the 2001 Mr. O, and if he did, I reckon Jay would be chasing his 5th Sandow...


----------

